# Any idea what this is?



## Luke (Sep 8, 2003)

I found this on my Black Eyed Susans. I cannot find it in my field guide. It would not stop moving to get a good picture of it.

http://images.fotopic.net/yubdss.jpg


----------



## Luke (Sep 8, 2003)

Here is another picture. I forget how to make it appear in the message insteead of as a link.

http://images.fotopic.net/yubd5i.jpg


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

The European Fire Ant has invaded your neck of the woods. Do a search on it, and see if it is that creature.

MM


----------



## melodywise (Jun 3, 2008)

If you can't find it, try posting it here: http://whatsthatbug.com/


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*PHOTOVALET : fire ants*

http://www.photovault.com/Link/Orders/EntomologyInsects/Ants/Species/FireAnt.html
Regards,
Ernie Lucas Apiaries


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

it's an ant


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Man. I haven't see those in 20 years. Back when I was a kid we used to have those and the big red ants too. But the fire ants came in and wiped all those out.


----------



## dhood (May 26, 2008)

*Velvet Ant*

I'm pretty sure thats what they call a Velvet Ant, but I know it sure aint no Fire ant. I know them very well...


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Yep, a "Velvet Ant", though it is sometimes called by that name, it is not an ant at all, but actually a flightless wasp.

Here is a helpful link: http://www.desertusa.com/mag01/feb/papr/ant.html


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

BEES4U said:


> http://www.photovault.com/Link/Orders/EntomologyInsects/Ants/Species/FireAnt.html
> Regards,
> Ernie Lucas Apiaries


It seems that Mr. *Wernher Krutein* has mistaken Velvet Ants for Fire Ants. Ooops. The page with the thumbnails is somewhat misleading, though some of the individual images seem to be labeled correctly.

Here is a link to info and photos of actual Fire Ants, _Solenopsis geminata_:
http://www.issg.org/database/species/ecology.asp?si=169&sts=sss


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

velvet ants are called "cow killers" here. they have a stinger nearly as long as thier body, and venom reportedly so potent as to make a cow go mad with pain and run till it drops from heat stroke. i can vouch for the stinger as i have seen them easily 3/8 ths of an inch long. please be careful.


----------



## Luke (Sep 8, 2003)

I picked it up to see if I could get a better picture. It did not try to bite or sting. It fell from my hand and went into a crack in my sidewalk. I don't see any more where it was. It does look more like a wingless wasp than an ant.


----------

